# Tận dụng trần cao thiết kế gác mái thơ mộng, lãng mạn



## lindanga (4/10/21)

Tận dụng trần cao thiết kế gác mái thơ mộng, lãng mạn Nếu bạn đang băn khoăn khi muốn mở rộng không gian nhưng lại sống trong ngôi nhà hạn chế về diện tích, đừng lo, hãy học tập cách thiết kế thêm gác mái để ngôi nhà thêm rộng và tiện lợi hơn trong sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Ngôi nhà nhỏ được thiết kế vô cùng ấm cúng và toát lên vẻ đẹp trẻ trung, hiện đại. Không gian bên trong được trang trí với bảng màu của mùa thu, những Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dành cho spa gam màu trung tính, màu gốc tự nhiên được ưu tiên khi thiết kế. Không gian bao trùm là nét thân thiện và gần gũi của sắc màu và chất liệu gỗ. Thêm vào đó là những điểm nhấn từ màu nâu be nhạt của những nội thất chính như rèm cửa, ghế sofa. Ánh sáng luôn là yếu tố vô cùng quan trọng để hoàn thiện bức tranh tổng thể. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ngôi nhà tạo được ấn tượng đặc biệt cho mọi người mua máy khuếch tán tinh dầu ở đà nẵng khi hầu hết các bức tường được thay bằng khung cửa kính trượt. Mọi không gian bên trong có thể kết nối với bên ngoài bằng lớp kính trong suốt này. Khi cần đến sự riêng tư có thể kéo rèm lại. Góc trò chuyện Giá bộ khuếch tán tinh dầu được tiết kiệm diện tích tối đa khi bố trí sofa màu nâu be. Gối tựa êm ái, ấm cúng với bàn trà nhỏ cách điệu bằng gỗ. Thêm vào đó, không gian trò chuyện thanh lịch hơn nhờ đèn chiếu sáng thả trần. Không gian nấu nướng được bố trí đơn giản với hệ thống tủ đựng đồ bằng gỗ cùng tông màu với sàn. Thêm các kệ gỗ gắn trên tường nổi bật giúp góc nhỏ nấu nướng luôn mang lại niềm vui và hứng khởi cho mọi người khi vào bếp chuẩn bị bữa ăn. Bàn ăn đẹp thanh lịch và hiện đại với mặt đá cẩm thạch và những chiếc gối nệm lông ấm áp. Góc nghỉ ngơi được bố trí trên gác xép. Gác xép của ngôi nhà nhỏ được thiết kế khá ấn tượng, đơn giản và chắc chắn với khung kim loại cố định bên dưới, lắp đặt sàn gỗ mát mẻ bên trên. Giường ngủ được thiết kế đơn giản với nệm trắng cùng tông màu với tường. Kệ đựng đồ đặt cùng mành cửa sổ có cùng tông màu và chất iệu nhằm tăng vẻ đẹp xinh yêu cho ngôi nhà nhỏ. Gần lò sưởi còn có một góc nhỏ để bố trí thêm phòng ngủ. Không quá cầu kỳ, chỉ sử dụng tap đầu giường gắn tường và điểm nhấn phía đầu giường là đủ để có một góc nhỏ xinh yêu, ấm áp trong suốt mùa đông.


----------

